# Glossary of goat terminology?



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there one? There are words I'm seeing as I read through posts that make me feel like it's another language.

I know the chicken forum I'm a member of (byc) has a glossary of chicken terms. Does this forum have one as well?

Examples of my loss of understanding:

whether
banding


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you mean like...
Doe: A female goat
Buck: A male goat
Wether: A male goat that has been castrated
?
I have never seen one if so. I'll be glad to help you out though if that's what you mean  (and I'm sure others will too)


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I know doe, buck, doeling, buckling, kid, hooves, horns, and now wether (which you just clarified for me as a male goat that's been castrated).

Everything else? Not a clue.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I remember seeing a thread a while back with the same question. Maybe I can find it.....


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

FF = Firster Freshener. Freshening is giving birth...so when we say a doe freshened on so-and-so date, we are actually saying gave birth.
Open = Not bred.
In milk = pretty obvious but means she is currently milking.
Dry = Not milking.
Disbud = This is when the horns are removed as "buds" when they are babies.
Dehorn = Surgical removal of the adult horn.
Scur = A deformed horn resulting from a botched disbudding attemt, they are weak and flimsy and look nothing like horns usually.
Banding = When a rubber band is put around the testicles to castrate.

Are there any in particular that you'd like to know? There are so many that it would be easier if you told me some that you don't know.

Here is a link on dairy goat anatomy. It's the same for meat goats, they just look different.
Here is a link for meat goats.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, how bout when I come across one, I ask ya here? Just keep checking this thread. I'm sure I'll have lots LOL


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry I can't find the post. I guess it was too long ago. When I don't know what something means I just jump in the middle of the thread and ask what the term means. Or whenever you see a term and you aren't sure what it means you can post on this thread. Most of the people on here are very helpful and maybe the mods will see the thread and make a glossary like you suggested.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> Well, how bout when I come across one, I ask ya here? Just keep checking this thread. I'm sure I'll have lots LOL


Sounds great! Until then...I'll add to my post when I think of new ones haha.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

montanadolphin said:


> Well, how bout when I come across one, I ask ya here? Just keep checking this thread. I'm sure I'll have lots LOL


We must think alike  You posted while I was typing the same thing


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, here's one. Not exactly a definition request, but clarification on how and why etc. etc.

I see a lot of mention about offering baking soda. Why? at what age? how? in a bucket? sprinkled on food? 

And minerals. My babies are only 5 weeks old. Do they need minerals? is it a block, like a salt block for cows? 

Oops, that was two


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> Ok, here's one. Not exactly a definition request, but clarification on how and why etc. etc.
> 
> I see a lot of mention about offering baking soda. Why? at what age? how? in a bucket? sprinkled on food?
> 
> ...


Goats are ruminants, meaning that they have multiple stomachs and chew their own cud. Their rumen (one of the stomachs) is the fermenting vat where the cud comes from. Goats produce lots of sodium bicarbonate in their saliva, and it usually keeps the rumen in check, allowing them to burp and release the gasses, but when they eat too much grain or grass for their bodies to handle, it turns into acid and burns the lining along with bubbling up and causing what is referred to as bloat.

Science lecture aside, sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) left out helps them regulate their acid levels. I personally keep around a half cup in a small dish free choice for does, and offer it nightly for the bucks and wethers, replacing it every day with fresh. I have three males and three does, sexes separate.

The minerals are to make up for what's lacking in their diet. A few good choices are Manna Pro, Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8, and Cargill Onyx. Grains don't offer enough minerals, and most other goat minerals don't have enough of what goats need. They have very high copper needs, and you may have to bolus them every 6-8 months starting at 6 months of age. Loose minerals are the best for goats, blocks are too hard for their teeth.

Did that help some?


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Um, what's bolus?

And will I need to offer baking soda now with them drinking milk? They do eat a tiny bit of hay...actually, I can't confirm that. They chew on it. I have no idea if they swallow it.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> Um, what's bolus?
> 
> And will I need to offer baking soda now with them drinking milk? They do eat a tiny bit of hay...actually, I can't confirm that. They chew on it. I have no idea if they swallow it.


A copper bolus is a gel capsule filled with wire oxide particles. It's slow release, so the goats get a constant supply.

I would go ahead and offer them baking soda. If they ever get a sour tummy, they'll take a few bites and resolve it. They can get bloat too.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

What if they don't touch the bs? I can't get them to eat grain...i've gotten caramel (the little one) to eat one piece out of my hand. They won't eat any out of the grain dish I put out for them. And they will NOT drink any water out of the bowl. And since I can't bottle feed them water, they aren't getting any water at all. Should I be worried about that??? If they refuse to touch the baking soda, should I put it in their bottle of milk or something? I feel like such a dummy, I swear. I am so clueless!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> What if they don't touch the bs? I can't get them to eat grain...i've gotten caramel (the little one) to eat one piece out of my hand. They won't eat any out of the grain dish I put out for them. And they will NOT drink any water out of the bowl. And since I can't bottle feed them water, they aren't getting any water at all. Should I be worried about that??? If they refuse to touch the baking soda, should I put it in their bottle of milk or something? I feel like such a dummy, I swear. I am so clueless!!!


If they've never been shown how to eat or drink, it takes them a little longer to figure it out but don't worry, they will! Don't worry about grain at this point other than nibbles, their stomachs can't really handle it. And with the baking soda, sometimes a nibble is all it takes. If you think their stomachs are getting sour, you can put a pinch in their bottles, but they probably don't need anything right now.

If you're really concerned with water, pinch the skin at the neck where it's loose. It should go back nearly instantly, if it tents they are dehydrated. Right now I would just wet my hand and put it to their lips, and dip their heads down so that their lips touch it. They will figure it out on their own though, trust me.

Oh, and don't feel stupid...we all start somewhere. If you haven't already, read some of the articles from FiasCo Farms and Onion Creek Ranch Health and Management Articles. They are have a great wealth of information.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll test the skin tomorrow. Thank you very much. Now to go read some more and see if I can find any more words or phrases I can ask about


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

DH- dear husband. Sometimes said lovingly other times sarcastically! 
cc and a ml are the same on a syringe


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my 9 week old buckling was licking bits of baking soda and minerals since he was very little. I see him lick a few licks...maybe mostly to mimic mom? just leave some baking soda out...it's like us taking tums when we have acid built up in our bellies.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Not something I read, but a behavior I'm curious about. If I put my hand down, palm facing the kid's head, sometimes they will push on it with their heads (where the horns are) and front of their faces (heads down). Not rub it like they want to be scratched, but push hard and stand completely still. Why do they do that sometimes?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

They are butting you...that's something that should be discouraged. When you push their heads, it says that you are challenging them, and they also do it to play. I tugged down sharply and said NO! in a very firm voice to them, and that helped. They're not trying to be mean, it's a lot like when a puppy mouths you. They don't know that it can hurt you when they get big, and they're also animals so you want them to know that you're the "herd queen"


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

So I shouldn't push back then? Just tug their heads and say no?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

don't push back! it's like puppies when they mouth. it's cute when they're little, but when their teeth come in, it's not so cute.

the pushing is cute now, but when they're older and have big horns, it won't be cute. push them down, or you can pinch their ear and say "NO". goats bite to keep one another in line (my one girl is a biter...she goes for my other girl's ears all the time), so your pinching the ear simulates biting.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Oops! I meant to say tugged their ear down! Sorry


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't over react too much at this stage. When my girls put the top of their heads against my leg they are asking to have their neck scratched. Mine have never gotten mean or pushy from this.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, one of my girls is the same way...it's sometime hard for me to tell if she's asking for pets or being naughty. Good advice Goathiker


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh, so what does it mean if it's not the head being pushed into my hand, but the chin? Gosh, I hope I can describe this right. Sometimes, especially Butterscotch, will push her chin in my hand. I'll push back, and she doesn't push, just puts firm pressure of her chin in my hand. And she freezes. No movement whatsoever. Every once in a while she'll start rubbing her chin in my hand after maybe 30 seconds. But not always.

Thank you all for being patient with me and answering my stupid questions. I just don't want to do anything wrong. I want to be able to say "I saved them" and not "I took them from a home where they would have died, but they died anyway".


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

That sounds like she's asking you to pet her. One of my girls does something very similar to that...when she walks up to me she sort of puts her chin into to cup of my hand, and waits for me to pet her. 

Don't feel like you're annoying or stupid..you aren't. I love that you're trying to learn about them instead of just waiting til they get sick or hurt. I don't mind answering questions (to the best of my ability!) The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. Don't ever feel like the question is too small .


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, that sounds like she's looking for chin scratches. nothing to worry about! just...watch of the head butting. not as big a deal with girls.... mine like to rub their head on me. it's really cute!

there are NO stupid questions!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha ha, I have one girl that waits for me to bend over and then rubs her head on my rear. Makes cleaning the water trough entertaining, for the neighbors.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My boys will sometimes "peck" me with their noses when they are being silly and looking for a bottle or teat. hurts sometimes D: But they have never tried headbutting me, which is weird, because I was totally expecting them to do it, being goats and all, hahaha


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Aha! Look what I found...it's a glossary of terms for goats! Woohoo!!
http://goat-link.com/content/view/24/83/#.UdNBOfltgjY


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Ha ha, I have one girl that waits for me to bend over and then rubs her head on my rear. Makes cleaning the water trough entertaining, for the neighbors.


Oh, my doe peeps does that, but whenever I'm in there, I don't have to be doing anything. She see me and just walks up and starts rubbing her head on me, she especially likes rubbing her head on my pockets if I have things in them, can't tell you how many times I've lost my wallet, phone, keys, lighter, pocket knives, etc because of her. My doelings and bucklings have started this too....


----------



## farmer (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the post


----------

